# Chestnut to Grey?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Being as she has no grey parents, she is not grey. I would say she has something else going on.


----------



## mustbemonroe (Mar 3, 2011)

Even with the Andalusian gene? It will be interesting how she ends up then...lol! Thanks for the response!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Doesn't matter what the breed is. If the sire or dam are not carrying the grey gene it isn't possible for the offspring to be grey.

Do you have pictures of this spot you can share?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Some chestnuts have white flecks thrown in, but aren't very visible unless you get up close.

Are they small spots? They could be Birdcatcher spots.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, since gray is a dominant gene, if neither parent is gray, then they don't carry it. Hence gray is impossible for your filly.

I would also bet it's some form of roaning, from what I understand, rabicano is not exactly rare in TBs so it could be rabicano roaning. Then there is always the possibility of birdcatcher spots.


----------

